# I have had it with spiders in my barn!!



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been calm and patient with spiders living in my old concrete barn..but now its just too much. Every inch of my barn has spiders in it. And I am almost sure they are the poisonous kind. I have had it. How can I kill and repel these nasty creatures. And please dont talk me into leaving them be. I have had it with them. I have heard to put lemon pledge on surfaces where they are and also peppermint oil. Would a peppermint plant work? Please..any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe it has to be the peppermint oil. 

Do you have electric in your barn? Have you tried the plug in bug/mouse ultrasonic pest repellers? I bet if you put 3 or 4 in your barn, it will help.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sadly no. We do not have electricity in my barn. Maybe some day in the future!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Shop vac em up then suck up some water to drown them in? Extension cords to get it done?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand EXACTLY where you are coming from but, before you get too carried away with killing/driving them out, you might want to consider how many flies they are killing and have prevented from making new little flies. What do they look like? I have a couple of sheds that are spider havens. As far as I can tell, my spiders are just garden spiders of some sort. I did nearly have a fit when I found one in the house, though. To make it worse, I think he hitched a ride in here on me. <shudder> Trapped him and turned him loose in the lilac bushes and life is good again. :laugh:


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I looked up brown recluse...and thats what they look like.  they dont look like the wolf spiders in my house...they are brown and smaller and some of them have big fat bodies but small legs.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my.... roughly how many would you say there are? Maybe there's a more humane way to kill them...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, I'd kill 'em if they are brown recluse....

http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/p...=prod10280002&itemId=cat10060010&tabs=general


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you shut the barn up at all? If so, I Would get a pyrethrum fogger/bomb and set that off.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

CV-80D http://www.heartlandvetsupply.com/p-3290-country-vet-cv-80d.aspx
I get it at Tractor Supply and Agway

They will drop dead


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Erica do you just spray them with it?? I have tons of spiders in places I would rather them not be lol! And I hate squishing them!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You can spray them or fog the room with it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool! Good to know thanks!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't squish spiders, it gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Same here lol! I go in the house.. "Dad... There is a big spider on my milk stand.. Can you come squish it?"*bats eyes* lol! :laugh:


----------

